# Flowering Aquarium Plants. Surface and Submerged



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know of any good underwater or surface flowering plants? 

54 liter. Cherry Shrimp, Neon Tetras, Dwarf Catfish and Assassin Snails.

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most flowering plants will not do so submereged. In place of this they will usually produce runners that new plants come off of. Somehow the plant switches. I think the Lotus flowers on the surface. Only one I am aware of, but I'm sure there are others. Somebody else will know more.


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anubias is supposed to flower.. I have never been able to get them to though!! Maybe if you half submerge them?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea, i'm at a loss.. i've been looking for them too so if anyone has any ideas, post please!


----------



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

phys said:


> yea, i'm at a loss.. i've been looking for them too so if anyone has any ideas, post please!


 Will do


----------

